# need oldtimers help on tappan...



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

http://mwcd.org/photos/tappan-lake

been going there since early 70's and never heard of an island by the marina!! also the underpass has moved by marina...its way in the corner now, not centered where these pics show...how can ya just remove an island??? asked around and no one seems to know!!! thanks for any help!


look closely at 6th pic down...


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

WaveWarrior...for a second there I was in shock when I looked at the picture of the marina and the island and the underpass in the center....then it came to me....that is an error on their part...that is actually a picture of the atwood dellroy marina...don't know if u r aware but if you want detailed topo maps of the lake before it was flooded go to the Watershed office and ask for copies...the maps online are way to general..like $2.50 for a 24x36 sheet...


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

the picture is of the east marina at atwood. but there are 2 islands in tappan, one near the marina. the land that you drive across to get to the marina is an ISLAND. it is just connect by 250 from the marina to beaver dam rd. look at google earth and you'll see.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

atwood for sure


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks guys!!! its been driving me NUTS trying to figure it out...man it sure resembles tappan marinas layout!!! showed it to several guys and NONE of us came up with atwood!!! the pic looked way to new also and that really thru me for a loop!!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Wave Warrior....You did understand Fishn365, that there are 2 islands on Tappan right ?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Hatchetman said:


> Wave Warrior....You did understand Fishn365, that there are 2 islands on Tappan right ?


oh yea i knew that, but that pic had me scratchin' the bald spot haha!!


----------

